# Learning Primitive/Survival Skills



## compass

Is there anyone on here who can teach, or knows of a good person or place to learn primitive/survival skills hands on, for cheap or free? 

It's a shame how many people with these skills talk about how neccessary it is for us to learn to be closer to nature and live off the land with the resources immediately available, but still have to live within the system, and charge a shitload of money for courses.

I'm willing to travel pretty much anywhere if I can learn a broad set of skills.

I've got alot of videos and books downloaded, and I know I can just go out and try using those on my own, but I think there is still no replacement for learning directly from a skilled person who can correct mistakes and provide direct feedback. Plus, the teacher/student, master/apprentice relationship is just part of the experience for me, makes it more human and closer to natural order.


----------



## stove

Come to the StP gathering, you should be able to learn a bit?

Otherwise, I've learned a lot through trial and error. It's not foolproof, but people have been learning that way for thousands of years.

Of course, the price of failure in a survival situations is rather steep...

you can PM me any specific questions, I won't be on the road for a while, but I'm somewhat knowledgable.


----------



## IBRRHOBO

If you don't mind vets there's a pretty good crew of us out here. Swing by the Waystation. Other than that, I second stove's input: your failure now is your life later! Trial and error. Other than insane bullshit you could normally avoid (-50 and ur in shorts or urban warfare) just about everything you need to know is actually covered in these threads.

How ya doing these days? Haven't heard from ya since SLO! Still got my #? Give me a buzz anytime!

Good Hunting!


----------



## compass

I'm tentatively planning on going, but it's hard for me to be certain of anything right now. 

I'll let you know if I've got any questions.

Thank you!



stove said:


> Come to the StP gathering, you should be able to learn a bit?
> 
> Otherwise, I've learned a lot through trial and error. It's not foolproof, but people have been learning that way for thousands of years.
> 
> Of course, the price of failure in a survival situations is rather steep...
> 
> you can PM me any specific questions, I won't be on the road for a while, but I'm somewhat knowledgable.


----------



## compass

IBRRHOBO said:


> If you don't mind vets there's a pretty good crew of us out here. Swing by the Waystation. Other than that, I second stove's input: your failure now is your life later! Trial and error. Other than insane bullshit you could normally avoid (-50 and ur in shorts or urban warfare) just about everything you need to know is actually covered in these threads.
> 
> How ya doing these days? Haven't heard from ya since SLO! Still got my #? Give me a buzz anytime!
> 
> Good Hunting!



Vets are cool. I told you about my friend at the Shell station who is just waiting for travelers to roll through to give free soda or coffee and swap stories.

I was planning on heading your way when I was out east, but I've been really impulsive lately, and went back to the west coast. I'll probably head out again when the weather gets a little warmer. I just got to my parents place, I'll give you a call soon.


----------



## compass

This looks like it might be pretty damned cool:

Echoes in Time 

It's a primitive skills workshop in Williamette Valley, Oregon (which is Arrow's stomping ground, right?) from July 20th to the 24th. Five days of classes and presentations on primitive skills, pioneer skills and sustainable living. It's only $175, which is nothing if you've ever priced similar classes before, but they also have a workshare program which will reduce the price. The cost includes instruction, camping, toilets, but material fees for some classes are extra. You also have to bring your own food and water.


----------



## compass

Here's a guy in the LA area (around Pasadena) who does weekly classes, sometimes just nature walks and exploring old native sites, alot of focus on wild edibles, some primitive/survival skills classes. Prices are pretty cheap, his survival skills intensives are $51, which I usually see go for $85 to over $100.

Untitled Document


----------



## compass

Here's an event with Christoper Nygeres (the guy from above) and other teachers (last year Ron Hood was there). It's called Dirt Time. August 23-28, five days of primitive and survival skills. They're still updating the sight with info for this year, but last year it was $200, which is really cheap compared to similar classes.

dirttime.com


----------



## veggieguy12

I might attend something like this, will see as the days progress what lies in my future...
Who from StP might I see there?


----------



## compass

Maybe me. I'd have thought there'd be more interest in this. It would be cool to meet Arrow if I hit up that one in Oregon.

I think going to Echoes in Time or Dirt Time would be better than attending the more expensive classes put on by a particular school because they are more like festivals, with people of all kinds of different skills and walks of life coming together. It would be more like experiencing the primitive/survival skills community, people who have made it an integral part of their lives. Might be able to meet some people willing to teach some more or hang out with, as opposed to someone telling you to come back in a week with another $900 for the advanced skills class.


----------



## Angela

compass said:


> This looks like it might be pretty damned cool:
> 
> Echoes in Time
> 
> It's a primitive skills workshop in Williamette Valley, Oregon (which is Arrow's stomping ground, right?) from July 20th to the 24th. Five days of classes and presentations on primitive skills, pioneer skills and sustainable living. It's only $175, which is nothing if you've ever priced similar classes before, but they also have a workshare program which will reduce the price. The cost includes instruction, camping, toilets, but material fees for some classes are extra. You also have to bring your own food and water.



Wow that is really cheap, especially if they offer workshare! I'm so tired of seeing people trying to sell their skills for $800+ for a week long course where they don't even teach anything truly useful but can make some people with too much money feel like they had an outdoor _"survival experience"_.


----------



## Ravie

watch survivorman haha


----------



## KEVIlgeNius

I just finished reading Survive! by les stroud (survivorman) it was pretty good but pretty novice and if you know a little about survival it may just be review, but it was good. Checked out amazon, it was $11, but if you are near a good library they may have it.


----------



## compass

All the info for Dirttime 09 is up now, with a list of classes and instructors. Looks like a great event, and cheaper than last year at $175, but this one also includes three meals a day. There's a $100 materials fee if you want to make your own bow. 

dirttime.com

I'm definitely going to this one. 

Looks like the Echoes in Time site is down right now, but I might sign up for that one too.


----------



## katiehabits

check out the SAS survival hand guide by John Wiseman 
it's got a lot of step by step instructions on how to do things. it's much more about trapping and shelter than anything. some friends of mine made the same trap that Rambo uses in the first movie when he kills a cop in the woods with a bunch of spear like things on a tree; well it's called the "pig-spear" trap. and it's real easy.


----------



## bobNkamille

my uncle taught me everything i know. He bought me a sierras handbook when i was a kid. he use to go out into the mountains for months at a time. but he wasn't a blood relative and i haven't seen him in years but i still remember some of the stuff he taught me. He taught me how to clean water and how to tell what way is north and how to start a fire with two sticks and a shoe lace and shit but books are the best free advice i think.


----------



## veggieguy12

Borders and Barnes & Noble have this book, it's great.
Amazon.com: When Technology Fails (Revised & Expanded): A Manual for Self-Reliance, Sustainability, and Surviving the Long Emergency: Matthew Stein: Books
The new, revised edition might have slightly different cover, I think...


----------



## db3kfan

damn...i may have to check out dirttime


----------



## hassysmacker

Here's a listing of primitive skills gatherings all year round:

The Directory of Primitive Skills Gatherings and Knap-Ins of North America


----------



## veggieguy12

nice link!!!


----------



## Angela

hassysmacker said:


> Here's a listing of primitive skills gatherings all year round:
> 
> The Directory of Primitive Skills Gatherings and Knap-Ins of North America



Great link, thanks for putting that up! And putting up something useful as your first post makes a good first impression, sadly we can't say the same for a few people that have wandered in lately.


----------



## hassysmacker

haha. i do what i can.

andy


----------



## veggieguy12

The CrimethInc. convergence is in Pittsburgh this year, and beginning the same day as DirtTime (July 20th), so I may go to Echoes in Time in L.A. in August, after a visit to Pennsylvania.


----------



## hassysmacker

veggieguy12 said:


> The CrimethInc. convergence is in Pittsburgh this year, and beginning the same day as DirtTime (July 20th), so I may go to Echoes in Time in L.A. in August, after a visit to Pennsylvania.



no no no no!

according to dirttime.com:

Dirttime 09
-No Boundaries-

August 23-28, 2009
San Bernardino National Forest, California


----------



## veggieguy12

Okay, I erred. My post _should_ have read:

The CrimethInc. convergence is in Pittsburgh this year, and *beginning the same day as Echoes In Time (July 20th)*, so I may go to DirtTime in L.A. in August, after a visit to Pennsylvania.


----------



## hassysmacker

yessir.


----------



## compass

hassysmacker said:


> Here's a listing of primitive skills gatherings all year round:
> 
> The Directory of Primitive Skills Gatherings and Knap-Ins of North America



Thank you!


----------



## hassysmacker

you're very welcome. hopefully i'll run into you or some other people from this forum at one of them!


----------



## veggieguy12

Dunno why I forgot this earlier,
In The Wake
Aric McBay who started/runs this has a 'proper' published book available now, and has co-authored the new _What We Leave Behind_ with Derrick Jensen.


----------



## hassysmacker

veggieguy12 said:


> Dunno why I forgot this earlier,
> In The Wake
> Aric McBay who started/runs this has a 'proper' published book available now, and has co-authored the new _What We Leave Behind_ with Derrick Jensen.



in the wake was pretty sweet, but its now defunct. no more updates. and i didnt think the book of it (tools for gridcrash) was that awesome.

have you read what we leave behind? is it worth reading to someone whose read most other DJ stuff?


----------



## veggieguy12

hassysmacker said:


> have you read _what we leave behind_? is it worth reading to someone whose read most other DJ stuff?



Yeah, I'm on that book now, I'm appreciating it.
Especially because he promotes shitting outside, which validates a notion I had years ago and was ostracized for.
What did you think of _As the World Burns_? A simplified version of the _Endgame_ set?


----------



## hassysmacker

Actually I didnt read it, although ironically enough I have Bunnista tattooed on me! Hehe, but he was a character is a previous S. McMillan comic, Minimum Security.


----------



## Arapala

I completly agree with you guys about the whole, its fucked up how so many people suppost this, but they still live inside the normal system. I mean, i cant say i live out in the woods or anything, but i think its sort of a shame! we are all so conditioned these days! I am sure tons of people want to live like that, but there is some 'invisible border' thats stops them/us.


----------



## veggieguy12

Primitive Skills Links

Primitive Outdoor Skills

Seven Primitive Survival Shelters That Could Save Your Life | Field & Stream


----------



## hassysmacker

anyone going to firefly in july in NC?


----------



## veggieguy12

hassysmacker said:


> anyone going to firefly in july in NC?



Please share some info about it; I searched "Firefly July" and "Firefly North Carolina", but no useful results.
Do you have a website link, perhaps?


----------



## hassysmacker

fireflygathering.org

Skills for living with the Earth
July 9-12, 2009
In the mountains near Asheville, NC
Firefly Gathering
[email protected]
206-661-6550 or locally at 828-230-0960
Classes may include:

* Archery
* Atl-atl making
* Bamboo utensils
* Basic car repair
* Beekeeping
* Bird calls and identification
* Blacksmithing
* Book making
* Breadmaking
* Brewing (meadmaking)
* Buckskin pouches
* Bullroarers
* Butchering
* Candle making
* Canning
* Composting toilets for your home
* Cordage
* Debris hut making
* Deer leg usage
* Diaper free parenting
* Drop spinning
* Drumming
* Felting
* Finger weaving
* Fire (bow drill, hand drill, flint and steel)
* Fire building
* Flintknapping
* Herb walk
* Hide tanning
* Kudzu basketry
* Moccasin making
* Net bags
* Pelt tanning
* Pigment paints
* Pine needle basketry
* Pottery
* Primitive cooking
* Primitive instruments
* Quillwork
* Rivercane flutes
* Salve making
* Scouting and camoflauge
* Soapmaking
* Solar
* Storytelling
* Tincture making
* Tracking
* Trapping (modern and primitive)
* Veggie oil conversions
* Wild woods walk
* Wilderness awareness
* Wilderness first aid
* Womens' herb walk
* Wood carving

Kids' classes may include:

* Awareness games
* Capture the flag
* Cooperative games
* Cordage
* Debris shelter building
* Pottery
* Scouting and camoflouge
* Spinning
* Tool safety


----------



## Play.It.Fast

Have you read A Language Older Than Words, by Derrick Jensen? 
I'm currently reading it, so far it's decent. 

I'm considering going to Firefly.


----------



## hassysmacker

yeah endgame is better. and actually i like most of his books more than that. but i read A Language first and it IS awesome, I just think his other stuff is awesomer.


----------



## compass

There's a new gathering, May 2-8 2010, in Norcal, near Santa Rosa, which is pretty close to the bay. http://www.buckeyegathering.net/Home.html


----------



## hassysmacker

i fucking hate how expensive these things are goddammit. especially because i'm holed up for the next 6 months just north of the bay in bolinas, ca at a permaculture internship with no income, so i dont know if i'd be able to do it.


----------



## compass

workshare program, I'll be hittin 'em up, the site says they need the help. Might be able to go for free.

This is the first year, but it looks like people involved with Echoes in Time and some other people in the primitive skills world are involved with this one, so it should be pretty cool. 

From what I've heard about these gatherings, especially Rabbitstick/Wintercount, is that alot of people end up spending alot more money than they originally anticipated. I look at the price for registration, and compared to the schools, it's great, but the materials costs for the classes can add up quick ($100 to make a bow), and lunch isn't included, so you've got to acquire and pack in food, or buy it from the people that sell lunch there. I've been told to expect paying at least $500 for the whole event, and that's "minimal". 

I still think it would be cool to go to the event for free or really cheap on the workshare program, and just hang out, meet cool people, and at least get to watch the classes, maybe spring for some of the cheaper ones. You could probably do the whole event, gain some valuable knowledge, make friends and have a good time for really cheap.


----------



## tallhorseman

I know this don't sound all cool -n- shit, but Boy Scouts. Enroll your kids or volunteer to teach, and learn from the other Scout Masters. 

One of the most wilderness savvy men I know is an insurance salesman who teaches Scouting at a presbyterian church.


----------



## coldsteelrail

Does anyone know of any primitive skills group in montreal? someone said something about linking me to them once, but they didn't. I have been searching, found the email of some professor of some kind who ran a group, but the dude hasn't replied back to me...if anyone reads this post, and happens to know if this group is still ongoing, well you know what to do.


----------



## hiveranno

compass said:


> Is there anyone on here who can teach, or knows of a good person or place to learn primitive/survival skills hands on, for cheap or free?
> 
> It's a shame how many people with these skills talk about how neccessary it is for us to learn to be closer to nature and live off the land with the resources immediately available, but still have to live within the system, and charge a shitload of money for courses.
> 
> I'm willing to travel pretty much anywhere if I can learn a broad set of skills.
> 
> I've got alot of videos and books downloaded, and I know I can just go out and try using those on my own, but I think there is still no replacement for learning directly from a skilled person who can correct mistakes and provide direct feedback. Plus, the teacher/student, master/apprentice relationship is just part of the experience for me, makes it more human and closer to natural order.


 
Compass. Ive lived in the back country for 4yrs. im not some money grabber living in a nice home and teaching what i read form a book two days ago. ive traveled all over northern mn and lived where i ended up everyday. ive settled on a big piece of papermill land and have been here for who knows how long with no interuption, intervention or bulls trying to tell me i cant. minnesota has some harsh days in the winter but all in all its been great. im gearing up for some travels west then south then east to meet others that want to get back to the roots. fresh venison and wild onions, indian potatoes, gardens, fresh fish and all the treats the wilderness provides is going to be hard to let go of for awhile and hopefully will be found along the way. i do this because i enjoy it and want to pass it to others. i will be gone from april to july-ish and maybe link up with you along the way. :chug:

hiveranno


----------



## compass

Right on! I'm definitely down to meet up at some point. Keep us posted on your travels. Thank you!


----------



## Tare

Dank. Can i come?


----------



## Riverbrooks

Daaaamn Firefly gathering looks wicked! too bad it would cost ALL of my fuckin money... :/


----------



## JonnyDrainpipe

hiveranno said:


> Compass. Ive lived in the back country for 4yrs. im not some money grabber living in a nice home and teaching what i read form a book two days ago. ive traveled all over northern mn and lived where i ended up everyday. ive settled on a big piece of papermill land and have been here for who knows how long with no interuption, intervention or bulls trying to tell me i cant. minnesota has some harsh days in the winter but all in all its been great. im gearing up for some travels west then south then east to meet others that want to get back to the roots. fresh venison and wild onions, indian potatoes, gardens, fresh fish and all the treats the wilderness provides is going to be hard to let go of for awhile and hopefully will be found along the way. i do this because i enjoy it and want to pass it to others. i will be gone from april to july-ish and maybe link up with you along the way. :chug:
> 
> hiveranno


Where in MN did you settle? I grew up in the woods near Duluth, Minnesota is definitely a great place to live off the land. City slickers don't know shit about the pure awesome of fresh venison. 
As for books to check out, I had a U.S Army field survival manual (FM 21-76) that I got when I was young. Super cool thing to have along, the best part was the color picture section of edible and poisonous plants and their uses.


----------



## AmandaLynn

hey great primative community I visited about 45 min out of Asheville. Wild Roots. Learn primative skills by doing them every day, making it a complete lifestyle. Really great people, check em out. Wildroots Earthskills Homestead


----------



## hassysmacker

good to hear that wild roots is awesome, i really meant to check them out, but wound up skipping over asheville all together when i was in that area of the country.


----------



## AmandaLynn

yeah they're really awesome, 30 acres that backs up to the Pisgah national forest. Chip in each month for the phone bill. All food is either grown, wild harvested or dumpstered. Lots of primative building/brewing/fire-building and over all living.


----------



## shwillyhaaa

organic arbitralily placed farms are a great thing god has given us... along with a big group of hippys living off the land in the middle of the woods... by next big project


----------



## rezmutts

Wow! I truly want to pick back up our old ways of survival. Being A Dine(Navajo), We have to preserve our traditions of songs, chants, sweat lodge and gathering herbs before going out and hunting.


----------



## AmandaLynn

agreed, there are a lot of really great communities out there, and there could be so many more!! I've found that the community of primative skills people around Asheville is going really strong. They run the Earthskills Rendevous(rivercane and falling leaves) another group of them run Firefly. Most of GreenPaths camp at Rainbow is from Asheville.

Just learning to be aware of your enviorment, to know each plant, to know how to survive in your bio-region. Let's go back to the land before the apocalypse gets here.


----------



## fordlover58401

man am i sure glad i took the wilderness survival class at boy scout camp lol!!!


----------



## Eatgarlic

i'm glad this thread exists and glad that i am not the only one who gets pissed to tears when i see the prices of some of these damn primitive skills gatherings....nothing like payin' 100+ dollars to go hang out with rich white people who know how to tan a hide and know it because they could afford to pay for it to learn as a hobby (i'm totally exaggerating and making kind of a blanket statement here but you know what im talkin bout...)

my answer? I've been teaching myself shit for around 3 years now and trying to pick the brain of anyone i know who has the skills i want to learn. I've focused mostly of herbal medicine and foraging, but i really want to get good at lots of other stuff too.

i want to look into some of these cheaper gatherings this coming year though...


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Hey,

There are alot of ways to learn these things WITHOUT MONEY or a teacher.
First I would say get to a library and study study study as many field guides as you can.
Just get outside and look at things, take samples etc.
I keep a wild edibles journal with descriptions and when poss, leaf samples.

I also share info with friends who are into this stuff,
I always make a note of wild edibles in the town where I live,
like a map, where it is, when it's available.
Maybe start a skillshare ? Primitive living skills group ?
DIY !

Alot of courses are super expensive and even these 'experts' get it wrong and die!!
One of those TV shows , the guy set his shelter/bedding on fire nearly died.

But saying that I am trying to go to Buckeye in Nor Cal this year.
Because it's not far from where I live (Ukiah) and it would be even more expensive
if I had to travel cross country to another gather. So it evens out the price.
It's $300 basic camping/food/instruction/total immersion/trade circle etc for a week (which is pretty darn good!)
but some teachers charge for materials,
(mainly bow making/leather work etc)
but if there is something I want to learn that they are charging extra for I 
will ask to help out or just watch & not use materials.

I have done wilderness camping most of my life and was raised by a scout master (but rebelled and did
the Campfire Girl thing instead).
Now I am doing work/live trade on a ranch as the live in organic/permie gardener, 
so can really focus on self taught survival skills. Which is awesome!

Good luck
Linda/Ziggy


----------



## dharma bum

JonnyDrainpipe said:


> As for books to check out, I had a U.S Army field survival manual (FM 21-76) that I got when I was young. Super cool thing to have along, the best part was the color picture section of edible and poisonous plants and their uses.


 
i agree. what i didn't learn in the boyscouts, i've found very useful in this manual (albeit mine doesn't have the color pages for edible plants... or anything else for that matter). you can learn so much survival info in that damned book, even when you have little to nothing with you. it's all about IMPROVISING!!! i think that's what the "I" in "S.U.R.V.I.V.E." means in the manual. lots of cool tricks... i.e., making a raft and getting across a strong current to the other side of an "unfordable" river. repelling down steep cliffs safely without a harness, just a rope, making traps for fish so you don't have to wait by your lines all day, etc. US ARMY Survival Manual/Field book. wise investment. other than that, it's just trial and error. if you kind of know what you're doing and fail the first time, you'll get it right the second time. otherwise, you didn't learn your lesson and weren't that miserable to begin with. 
good luck with your learnings!


----------

